# Reloads



## Cruise19156 (Dec 7, 2021)

I have been training more with my rifle and pistol. I am wondering if I should train only tactical reloads where I keep the magazines, or a mix of both tactical and speed reloads. My mentality is that in a SHTF scenario magazines are going to be something I need to keep. I wouldn't want to be in a gunfight and lose all of my magazines. Maybe I'm thinking too hard about it. Opinions?


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

You're thinking too hard about it.
Any firefight a solo person engages in has a high potential of death. Your primary goal will be getting out of there, not policing your mags.

Train everything, prepare to ditch it all. None of it is worth your life to keep.


----------



## Tango2X (Jul 7, 2016)

This ^^^^^^^


----------



## Cruise19156 (Dec 7, 2021)

Kauboy said:


> You're thinking too hard about it.
> Any firefight a solo person engages in has a high potential of death. Your primary goal will be getting out of there, not policing your mags.
> 
> Train everything, prepare to ditch it all. None of it is worth your life to keep.


Thanks for talking some sense into me lol, I appreciate the input.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

If you're worried about losing all your mags, you don't have enough mags.


----------



## Cruise19156 (Dec 7, 2021)

Kauboy said:


> If you're worried about losing all your mags, you don't have enough mags.


I was just thinking that! What I think is crazy is how much pistol mags are in comparison to rifle mags. I can buy 10 rifle mags for the cost of 2 pistol mags. Right now I have 14 rifle mags, I was going to get at least 10 more off primary arms or something.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Cruise19156 said:


> I was just thinking that! What I think is crazy is how much pistol mags are in comparison to rifle mags. I can buy 10 rifle mags for the cost of 2 pistol mags. Right now I have 14 rifle mags, I was going to get at least 10 more off primary arms or something.


Well you have to compare apples to apples.
If I want an OEM Glock mag, it's $40. If I want a MagPul Glock mag, it's $15.
If I want an AR mag, since there's no standard OEM option, it's $10-15, even for the most popular ones.

Magazines are the #1 reason for failures in firearms. You shouldn't cheap out on a no-name brand. But that doesn't mean you have to buy OEM either.
Pick a day of the week. Swing by your favorite store that sells them, and buy one or two at a time. After a few weeks, you'll have doubled your current stock.
Stack 'em deep and you'll worry less about leaving some behind when high-tailing it out of a bad situation.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

My pick for a rifle when the chips are down would be my M1 Garand.
Just let those 8 round en bloc's ping right out the top when empty and thumb another one in.
They are dirt cheap, still to this day.


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

And don't be afraid to leave a few rounds in your mags as well. "Using those last two" before swapping is something you do at the range, not in a firefight. Getting out unscathed is the goal, not counting the cost of a mag and 2 rounds.


----------



## Cruise19156 (Dec 7, 2021)

Kauboy said:


> Well you have to compare apples to apples.
> If I want an OEM Glock mag, it's $40. If I want a MagPul Glock mag, it's $15.
> If I want an AR mag, since there's no standard OEM option, it's $10-15, even for the most popular ones.
> 
> ...


I notice the Magpul rifle mags work awesome for my rifle, never had a problem with them. For pistol I have a sig p320 for that they are pretty much only $50 so I only have 3. I guess that's why its a secondary. I used Glock for a long time but eventually switched.


----------



## Tango2X (Jul 7, 2016)

Back Pack is right--reload when you want to, not when you have to.


----------



## One Shot (Oct 25, 2021)

I've had guys say to load the last five rounds with tracers to know your running out, IMO tracers will draw fire from the bad guys. Best advice as BPH said it's best to change out before you run out plus you'll have a live round while changing a mag.


----------

